
U.S. says will not take part in WHO global drugs, vaccine initiative launch - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-who-usa/us-says-will-not-take-part-in-who-global-drugs-vaccine-initiative-launch-idUSKCN2261WJ
======
drallison
The United States should be an active participant. American exceptionalism
seems to have been proven by US governmental actions; current American
politicians are exceptionally stupid and exceptionally incapable of rational
thought.

Can we PLEASE do something about this. I am sick and tired of being asked to
explain a US Govenment action by colleagues and friends in Europe or the Far
East. The POTUUS should not be a laughing stock. And science and medicine in
the US used to be pretty good.

------
75dvtwin
By April 13th, there are already 3 vaccine trials are already in progress, 67
other are in potential evaluation [1]

>"... Three of the COVID-19 vaccine developers have already entered the stage
of human trials. These are CanSino, Inovio Pharmaceuticals, and Moderna. Other
67 potential COVID-19 vaccines are still in preclinical evaluation. ..."

From my reading these trials are already global (Eg IVI, INOVIO, and KNIH to
Partner with CEPI in Phase 1/2 Clinical Trial of INOVIO's COVID-19 DNA Vaccine
in South Korea )

CanSino is Chinese (HK) company, that already received approval from CN
regulator in march to begin human trials [2]

\-----

What are 'WHO global drug, vaccine initiative' has that the trials that are
already going on, are overlooking?

[1] [https://www.coinspeaker.com/covid-19-vaccines-moderna-
inovio...](https://www.coinspeaker.com/covid-19-vaccines-moderna-inovio/)

[2]
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-18/chinese-v...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-18/chinese-
vaccine-approved-for-human-testing-at-virus-epicenter)

